# qualité montage ibook



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2005)

alors voila une semaine que j'ai ma nvelle machine... ca laisse le temps pour s'apercevoir des defauts de montage...

- sur la partie grise de la coque(la ou il y a le clavier), sur les coté, j'ai des especes de rainures... on s'en rend bien compte quand on passe le doigt dessus... je me demande si y a pas moyen de limer tout ca ?!?  y a des cocheneries qui s'inscruste dedans, c'est pas vraiment top.. 

- bon pire... entre cette partie grise, et la ,partie inferieure de la coque (blanche)... j'ai un jeux d'au moins 1 min, pas top non plus... en fait si j'appuie sur la partie clavier (au niveau du trackpad), ca bouge... 

bon, je parle meme pas de la batterie...


enfin voila
 

ca vous le fait aussi


----------



## Mulder (23 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ca vous le fait aussi


Ça je crains que ce soit assez courant. A l'achat du mien j'étais "vert" : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=67298. Mais bon Apple avait fait le nécessaire finalement pour que je ne reste pas sur cette déception...


----------



## Tox (23 Octobre 2005)

La finition du ch'tit Book est tr&#232;s moyenne, mais sa r&#233;sistance en tant que machine nomade est vraiment &#233;tonnante. Bref, on ne peut pas tout avoir...


----------



## saturnin (23 Octobre 2005)

Sur le mien c'est surtout la batterie qui n'est pas parfaitement dans l'alignement du reste.
Enfin bon rien de grave, j'adore toujours mon ibook!


----------



## Aerochris (26 Octobre 2005)

Saturnin combien a tu d'autonomie avec ton nouveaux ibook? parceque moi aussi je suis un peu décus!! (3h30-4h max)

Christopher


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> Saturnin combien a tu d'autonomie avec ton nouveaux ibook? parceque moi aussi je suis un peu décus!! (3h30-4h max)
> 
> Christopher




ben, moi ca doit tourner autour des 5h...


----------



## cypress (26 Octobre 2005)

La finition des iBooks... le mien grince au niveau du repose poignet gauche, d'autres ont-ils se problème?
Ah, j'allais oublier le plastique décollé au niveau du sigle iBook G4 (il gondole à ce niveau là).

Bref, c'est troublant :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

Je les croyais mieux fini ...

Moi qui veut un Ibook 12" ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> La finition des iBooks... le mien grince au niveau du repose poignet gauche, d'autres ont-ils se problème?
> Ah, j'allais oublier le plastique décollé au niveau du sigle iBook G4 (il gondole à ce niveau là).
> 
> Bref, c'est troublant :mouais:



wai, ca j'ai... c'est parce que justement, il y a un jeux entre la partie grise et la partie blanche...

et maintenant que tu le dis.. c'est vrai que ca gondole au niveau du sigle... 


bon... au moins, par rapport a mon ancien 14"... la coque inferieur et la coque superier se supperpose bien... 

la j'hesite vraiment a limer (papier de verre ?)  sur le coté... pour ce soit bien lisse...
et pour le jeux entre la partie inferieur et superieur, peut etre un peu de vernis a ongle dans la fente...


----------



## Aerochris (26 Octobre 2005)

Ca grince et ca gondole moi aussi... merci pour la batterie, ca doit etre le modem qui consome.

Christopher


----------



## cypress (26 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> wai, ca j'ai... c'est parce que justement, il y a un jeux entre la partie grise et la partie blanche...
> 
> et maintenant que tu le dis.. c'est vrai que ca gondole au niveau du sigle...
> 
> ...



On a qu'&#224; faire une class action (mais en France ce n'est pas possible...)  

Je te d&#233;conseille de limer, si tu as des probl&#232;mes de finition qui t'am&#232;nent &#224; LIMER, c'est que c'est assez grave pour qu'ils te "r&#233;parent" &#231;a ! Ne touche surtout &#224; rien, c'est mon conseil, et va dans un apple center ou appelle l'apple store en leur signalant tout &#231;a.

Je vois que je suis chanceux, je n'ai que 2 probl&#232;mes de finition  

En tout cas si l'avis d'un centre de maintenance agr&#233;&#233; apple t'int&#233;resse, j'aurai un retour quant au mien vendredi normalement (je sens qu'il va passer la nuit allum&#233; pour qu'il n'ai pas le temps de refroidir et ainsi bien grincer quand j'irais...).


EDIT : Aerochris, pour le grincement, est-ce assez fort, et pas toujours exactement au m&#234;me endroit (et s'intensifiant avec la chaleur, enfin plus ou moins...) ?

Pour le gondolement du plastique, je pense que c'est d&#251; &#224; la fixation de l'&#233;cran, le plastique doit &#234;tre serr&#233; aux 2 points, ce qui le fait remonter au centre?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

Il grince tant que ça ? C'est vraiment gênant ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

pour le coup de papier de verre... c'est juste que la crasse s'installe dedans.. du coup c'est pas terrible...  Mais ca vaut aps le coup de lemmener dans un centre pour ca 

c'est pas vraiment le grincement que je trouve genant... mais plutot qu'il y est du jeux entre els 2 coques... 
j'avais jamais remarqu&#233; ca sur mes 2 derniers ibooks...

(par contre l'ecran me semble de bien meilleure qualit&#233; que celui de mon premeir ibook G3 600)


----------



## Freelancer (26 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> pour le coup de papier de verre... c'est juste que la crasse s'installe dedans.. du coup c'est pas terrible...  Mais ca vaut aps le coup de lemmener dans un centre pour ca
> 
> c'est pas vraiment le grincement que je trouve genant... mais plutot qu'il y est du jeux entre els 2 coques...
> j'avais jamais remarqu&#233; ca sur mes 2 derniers ibooks..



Et encore, tu n'as pas parl&#233; des traces au niveau des repose-poignets (juste aux endroits o&#249; &#231;a chauffe: batterie et DD)

L'avantage de l'ibook est qu'il est facilement nettoyable (un coup de chiffon avec du produit - sur la coque, pas sur l'&#233;cran :affraid: )


----------



## cypress (26 Octobre 2005)

Oh non, voilà qu'il commence à grincer du côté droit, juste à côté du trackpad, mais cette fois c'est un grincement vraiment gênant, assez aigu, ça ne me l'avait jamais fait !  Et c'est à la moindre petite pression...ça commence à vraiment m'énerver, encore le grincement gauche je pouvais à la limite le supporter, c'était un grincement assez grave, mais celui là c'est un réel grincement continu, et dans la longueur s'il vous plait, chaque variation de pression a sa note... quelle horreur, je cours dans un centre demain, je ne peux pas rester avec ça, c'est réellement gênant maintenant.

J'ai pas de chance, le soir où je parle d'un problème, un autre pire apparait...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2005)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> Oh non, voilà qu'il commence à grincer du côté droit, juste à côté du trackpad, mais cette fois c'est un grincement vraiment gênant, assez aigu, ça ne me l'avait jamais fait !  Et c'est à la moindre petite pression...ça commence à vraiment m'énerver, encore le grincement gauche je pouvais à la limite le supporter, c'était un grincement assez grave, mais celui là c'est un réel grincement continu, et dans la longueur s'il vous plait, chaque variation de pression a sa note... quelle horreur, je cours dans un centre demain, je ne peux pas rester avec ça, c'est réellement gênant maintenant.
> 
> J'ai pas de chance, le soir où je parle d'un problème, un autre pire apparait...



tu pourrais eviter de repertorier tout els prb comme ca, stp... 


qd j'exerce une pression du coté droit de mon trackpad... j'ai un peu "tilc"... mais le truc, c'est que c fait bouger la coque et le trackpad avec... 
rien de bien genant dans l'absolu... juste l'impression d'avoir une machine pas tres robuste dans els mains... mais ca reste une impression...
mon  ex 14" etait mieux monté que ca... 
c'est un peu ralant... mais au final, ca ne me géne pas


----------



## Paradise (27 Octobre 2005)

je viens de recevoir le mien et la 0 probleme mon iBook n a aucun probleme.... et la qualitée est nikel


----------



## cypress (27 Octobre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> je viens de recevoir le mien et la 0 probleme mon iBook n a aucun probleme.... et la qualitée est nikel



Il y a un mois le mien était nickel aussi... mais bon, c'est peut être un défaut du mien.
Pour le grincement à côté du trackpad, j'ai simplement mis un bout de papier collé avec du scotch et simplement plié sous la batterie, au niveau du bouton du trackpad, et ça ne grince plus ! Finalement ça m'a un peu fait oublier l'autre grincement assez supportable.

Sinon je suis allé dans un apple center, et on m'a dit qu'apple leur facturerait certainement un défaut "cosmétique" selon l'expression utilisée, qui passe par le remplacement de la coque interne et inférieure... 250¤.
J'hésite à rappeler l'apple store, pour un problème finalement assez mineur, quoique...


----------



## saturnin (28 Octobre 2005)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> Saturnin combien a tu d'autonomie avec ton nouveaux ibook? parceque moi aussi je suis un peu décus!! (3h30-4h max)
> 
> Christopher



Tout dépend de ce que je fais en fait, je remarque ainsi de grandes variations selon que j'écoute de la musique, fais du traitement de texte...

Mais en règle générale pour le traitement de texte je dois etre à 5H00 et sinon ça doit tomber à 3 pour quand je regarde un dvd.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2005)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un mois le mien était nickel aussi... mais bon, c'est peut être un défaut du mien.
> Pour le grincement à côté du trackpad, j'ai simplement mis un bout de papier collé avec du scotch et simplement plié sous la batterie, au niveau du bouton du trackpad, et ça ne grince plus ! Finalement ça m'a un peu fait oublier l'autre grincement assez supportable.



c'est pas bete ca... je vais essayer...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2005)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> La finition des iBooks... le mien grince au niveau du repose poignet gauche, d'autres ont-ils se problème?
> Ah, j'allais oublier le plastique décollé au niveau du sigle iBook G4 (il gondole à ce niveau là).
> 
> Bref, c'est troublant :mouais:



Tout pareil que toi pour un iBook de révision Octobre 2004.
Mais les impacts sont tellement minimes (le gondolement au niveau du sigle est vraiment minime et le grincement à gauche, on ne prend pas tout le temps son iBook par cet endroit-là)... même s'il est vrai que ça fait pas fini !


----------



## supatofa (28 Octobre 2005)

hello

sur le mien aucun soucis (ibook 14" de aout 2005) et dieu sait que je le trimbale pas mal.


----------



## akton (3 Novembre 2005)

salut avec mon ibook d'aout 2005, dernière rev.

  J'ai exactement les mêmes pbs de finitions. Au-delà des performances, j'ai opté pour l'ibook l'ayant vu chez différents amis qui ne possédaient pas ses mauvaises finitions. Bref je suis tout de même un peu déçu.

   J'imagine qu'ils ont du changer de chaines de fabrication, pour faire plus d'économies. A qui en vouloir, a ces petits chinois parqués dans des dortoirs et vivant au rythme de l'usine qui devrait faire plus d'efforts durant leurs 14 ou plus d'heures de boulots quotidiennes ou à notre cher steeve qui cherche ptete bien à le faire moins cher mais surement aussi à faire une plus grosse marge?

   Bon tant pis mais bon, a voir sur le long terme, la résistance de l'assemblage mais au bout de 2 mois d'utilisation les constats apparus vont bien chier. 

  on verra bien.


----------



## GrandGibus (3 Novembre 2005)

Pour les raynures, peut-être pourrais-tu essayer ceci ?

Sinon, concernant la baisse de la qualité de fabrication, la baisse des tarifs Apple me laisse perplexe: les tarifs ont baissé, certes.... mais à quel prix ? Si c'est au prix d'avoir la même finition qu'un Dell, beh.... je re-switcherai à l'envers  pour ma prochaine machine !


----------



## akton (3 Novembre 2005)

J'ai un pote ki possède un dell et bah le plastic est certes pas très épais. Mais d'un autre coté il est bien assemblé. Lequel tiendra le plus longtemps?  

   sinon bon fo avouer ke rien ke pour l' OSX je ne voudrais plus d'un pc


----------



## Edunn (3 Novembre 2005)

Rien a dire pour moi. Solide, performant et beau. Je le trimbale partout, tout le temps et il n'a aucune trace de ce traitement.

++


----------



## nico/ (4 Novembre 2005)

j'ai un ibook 12'' depuis deux semaines.
il y a le gondolement au niveau de l'&#233;cran, mais &#231;a ne me choque pas plus que &#231;a. c'est m&#234;me normal vu le mat&#233;riau utilis&#233;.
par contre, il ne ferme vraiment pas bien. il reste plusieurs milim&#232;tres d'espace entre &#233;cran et clavier. en m&#234;me temps, comme &#231;a je ne risque pas d'avoir des traces de clavier sur l'&#233;cran...


----------



## akton (4 Novembre 2005)

bah en faite pour les quelques millimètres si tu regardes bien tu as deux petits coussinets de chaque coté de l'écran, ne serais-ce pas ki te laisse ses quelques millimètres d'ouverture qui évite d'abimer l'écran et le clavier??


----------



## supatofa (4 Novembre 2005)

moi j'ai toujours pas recontré de problèmes avec mon ibook, je viens de poser la question à 2 pôtes qui ont fait le méme achat et pas de soucis non plus. on a peut-être eu de la chance


----------



## nico/ (4 Novembre 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> bah en faite pour les quelques millimètres si tu regardes bien tu as deux petits coussinets de chaque coté de l'écran, ne serais-ce pas ki te laisse ses quelques millimètres d'ouverture qui évite d'abimer l'écran et le clavier??



non là c'est plus encore, il faut que j'appuie vraiment pour qu'il se ferme.


----------



## akton (5 Novembre 2005)

ah bin tiens, hier jai remarqué encore une nouvelle chose. 

   au niveau du micro, il ya une bosse comme si le micro était trop gros pour la place qui lui ai réservé.  

    Sans pour autant l'osculté sous toutes ses coutures, c'est quand même assez chiant de travailler, de porter un simple regard sur le coté et de tomber sur un défaut.

  _ batterie
  _ décollement au niveau du sigle
  _ écart entre partie grise et blanche du coté du disque dur
  _ micro qui bombe la partie plastique


----------



## .Steff (5 Novembre 2005)

Ben moi la mien il est nikel.....A part un leger defaut au niveau de la batterie mais il fallait juste l'enlever et la remettre et puis c nikel.


----------



## akton (29 Décembre 2005)

Mais bon C'est vraiment pour faire le méchant avec mon ibook.
  Mais je l'aime, ça c'est sur et je ne me suis pas encore disputé une seule fois en 6 mois de vie commune. (pas comme mon pc)


----------



## moidav (30 Décembre 2005)

Le mien est impec, juste le petit gondolement du plastique gris en bas au niveau de l'écran qui ne se voit que lorsque l'on regarde l'ordinateur de haut. En temps normal on voit rien. J'avais un frottement lors de l'appui sur la touche F12 du à un petit jeu dans le clavier ke j'ai simplement résolu avec un petite cale en papier au niveau du dispositif de retrait du clavier.
Cela fait bientôt 2 mois que j'ai mon iBook et je le trouve bien mieux fini que la plupart des PC portables mais pas aussi bien qu'un powerbook.


----------



## Babouni (6 Janvier 2006)

bonjour et bonne année

j'ai eu un iBook 12" juste avant noël et j'ai un gros décalage avec la batterie (qui se fait la malle) et sur le même côté du jeu entre les parties blanche et grise.

horrrrrreur, malheurrrrrrrre !!!

Après un appel chez Apple, je l'emmène et le laisse dans un Apple center. Ils me rappellent le lendemain pour me dire que ..... c'est normal ! mais bien sûr......
Je rappelle la Pomme qui me dit que oui en effet ça arrive. Ptite gueulante, attente, pour m'entendre dire que j'ai trop attendu. (reçu le 21/12, 1er appel le 4/1) Grosse gueulante, leur dit que je suis switcher (depuis 4ans mais bon....), attente..... pour qu'ils finissent par accepter un échange.
ouf !!

Alors en soit, ce n'était pas terrible, mais je trouve inacceptable qu'un produit neuf parte en co.... aussi vite.
Maintenant, poussons mémé dans les orties, et p'tetre que je recevrais un des mactels avec iSight....:rose:


----------



## Mulder (6 Janvier 2006)

Parfois c'est pire après l'échange...  :rose:


----------



## Markus68 (6 Janvier 2006)

Apparement vous avez tous des iBook 12" avec les 14" ya les mêmes problèmes?


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

Y'a quand meme des Ibook 12" Parfait 
Je pense qu'il juge ca a la tête du client :love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## cypress (6 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais pas trop à quoi joue Apple en ce moment, mais pour ce qui est de la finition, c'est du jamais vu pour moi.

Pourtant j'ai 2 PC portable chez moi, l'un assez ancien de 2001, un HP, qui est toujours une merveille, et surtout un Acer récent, pas cher, et qui est parfait.

Un ami a un Fujitsu Siemens excellent également, et pourtant ce ne sont pas des ordinateurs haut de gamme, tout juste dans les prix des ibook (pour des specs hautement plus élevées, des écrans de folie, des disques durs surdimensionnés, des cartes graphiques qui font tourner doom 3, et des processeurs qui tiennent largement la route, et l'autonomie est plus que correcte, centrino oblige).

Lorsqu'un technicien dans un Apple center m'a parlé des problèmes récurrents sur des powerbooks, ça fait froid dans le dos... la finition a pris un coup sévère, et je trouve ça inadmissible, que ce soit sur un entrée de gamme, et à plus forte raison sur du haut de gamme aux prix délirants (pour 1700¤ je me demande quel PC portable je pourrai acheter? ).

Je suis switcher dégoûté par ces soucis de finition. Le surcoût de ces ordinateurs n'a pour moi plus qu'une seule justification, mis à part un design agréable : Mac OSX.
Et je commence sérieusement à comprendre pourquoi Apple refuse l'installation de MacOSX sur des PC... personnellement si c'était possible, je n'achèterai plus un mac, pour le même prix en haut de gamme je prend un IBM thinkpad, ok c'est noir, carré et moche, mais pour avoir eu l'occasion d'en tenir un entre les mains, c'est la rolls des portables, et au moins j'en ai réellement pour mon argent.

Je n'aurai pas l'intention de pirater mac OS, mais acheter Mac OS X86, et l'installer sur un PC avec les quelques modifs rapidement accessibles sur P2P, finalement pourquoi pas...

Le design c'est génial, sauf quand c'est le SAV qui en profite plus que toi...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> personnellement si c'était possible, je n'achèterai plus un mac, pour le même prix en haut de gamme je prend un IBM thinkpad, ok c'est noir, carré et moche, mais pour avoir eu l'occasion d'en tenir un entre les mains, c'est la rolls des portables, et au moins j'en ai réellement pour mon argent.



c'est pas le meme je crois aussi...

mais c'est clair... il est solide le bestiaux

pi, je le trouve aps si moche que ca, disons qu'il est "discret"


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Janvier 2006)

Faudrait pas comparer un Thinkpad avec un iBook... Quoiqu'il en soit, en gamme pro, Apple est réellement compétitif (à condition de ne pas acheter la ram chez eux ).

Pour revenir à la qualité d'assemblage... il y a quelques mois encore, on voyait écrit partout "Apple c'est cher.... ". Depuis, ils ont fait des progrés... beh ça se paie !

Avoir le beure et l'argent du beure, je crois que ce n'est pas trop compatible avec le modèle économique dans lequel nous évoluons .


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Avoir le beure et l'argent du beure, je crois que ce n'est pas trop compatible avec le modèle économique dans lequel nous évoluons .



et la fille de la cremiere...  aussi


----------



## Markus68 (7 Janvier 2006)

D'accord les iBook n'ont peut-être plus leur définition d'en temps... 
Mais pour moi Mac reste plus qu'à la hauteur de la plupars des PC Portable à moins de tapper dans le vrai haut de gamme. J'ai un pote qui a un vieut iBook G3 700 Mhz avec 40G presque plein et 384 de ram et ben cette petite bestiole tourne encore mieux qu'un Pentium M 1,3 avec 512 de ram surtout quand on attaque le multitache alors là même plus la peine de faire de comparaison!
Sinon faut aussi voir quelle utilisation on veut faire de sa pomme. Pour moi il a jamais été question de mettre des jeux sur un iBook pour ça j'ai une console ou un PC...


----------



## cypress (7 Janvier 2006)

Markus68 a dit:
			
		

> D'accord les iBook n'ont peut-être plus leur définition d'en temps...
> Mais pour moi Mac reste plus qu'à la hauteur de la plupars des PC Portable à moins de tapper dans le vrai haut de gamme. J'ai un pote qui a un vieut iBook G3 700 Mhz avec 40G presque plein et 384 de ram et ben cette petite bestiole tourne encore mieux qu'un Pentium M 1,3 avec 512 de ram surtout quand on attaque le multitache alors là même plus la peine de faire de comparaison!
> Sinon faut aussi voir quelle utilisation on veut faire de sa pomme. Pour moi il a jamais été question de mettre des jeux sur un iBook pour ça j'ai une console ou un PC...



On est d'accord, ce qui fait la force d'un portable apple c'est bien MacOSX, la puissance du processeur était difficilement comparable entre les 2 plateformes, maintenant ce sera plus facile avec les MacTel.

Il subsiste tout de même une "légère" différence d'équipement entre un PC et un Mac à prix équivalent. Les macs sont toujours chers, et mis à part un OS génial et un design très agréables, elles sont selon moi à la traine, espéront que cela changera quand les portables mac n'auront plus rien de spécifique à apple...
Maintenant est-ce que les problèmes récurrents de finition dont j'ai entendu parler sont aussi fréquents à prix égal chez la concurrence?

Je ne m'intéresse plus aux prix des portables PC, et encore moins du haut de gamme, mais je demande à voir ce qu'offrent des PC portables à 2000¤ comparés à un powerbook, et il serait très intéressant de comparer la finition et la qualité de fabrication.
Si quelqu'un de chanceux vient d'acheter deux machines comparables des deux mondes ?


----------



## Tox (7 Janvier 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait pas comparer un Thinkpad avec un iBook... Quoiqu'il en soit, en gamme pro, Apple est réellement compétitif (à condition de ne pas acheter la ram chez eux ).
> 
> Pour revenir à la qualité d'assemblage... il y a quelques mois encore, on voyait écrit partout "Apple c'est cher.... ". Depuis, ils ont fait des progrés... beh ça se paie !
> 
> Avoir le beure et l'argent du beure, je crois que ce n'est pas trop compatible avec le modèle économique dans lequel nous évoluons .


Et bien précisément, c'est en faisant la comparaison que je suis passé au iBook.  En fait, la petite machine d'Apple m'offrait presque tout ce dont j'avais besoin pour la moitié du prix d'un X40 (je précise avec rabais enseignant dans les deux cas), sans lecteur optique... Mon choix a donc été dicté par le rapport qualité/prix du iBook 12".

Ayant opté pour le rapport qualté/prix du iBook, je lui pardonne ses quelques défauts (dont le plus gênant reste la pauvre qualité de l'écran). Je suis toutefois étonné par la résistance de la machine, une année après son achat. Dès qu'il aura franchi le cap des 18 mois, il sera pour moi amorti (soit 50 euros par mois).


----------



## fentuz (8 Janvier 2006)

Ca fait 1 semaine que j'ai mon 12 pouces et si le systeme est plutot bon a premiere vue... on voit que c'est de la conception US...

la plaque grise entourrant le clavier et le pad n'est pas bien assemblee... je m'explique: a gauche de pad cette plaque bouge un peu... bonjour les tolerances... 
Pareil pour le cadre autour de l'ecran...
c'est dommage car ca donne une idee de toc et mediocre solidite alors qu'en realite, il parait qu'ils sont tres solide...


Comme il semble que je ne sois pas le seul...


----------



## Markus68 (9 Janvier 2006)

fentuz a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait 1 semaine que j'ai mon 12 pouces et si le systeme est plutot bon a premiere vue... on voit que c'est de la conception US...
> 
> la plaque grise entourrant le clavier et le pad n'est pas bien assemblee... je m'explique: a gauche de pad cette plaque bouge un peu... bonjour les tolerances...
> Pareil pour le cadre autour de l'ecran...
> ...



Quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème pour un 14 pouces? Pcq sur ce forum je n'ai vu que des problèmes concernant des 12 pouces pour l'instant...:mouais:


----------



## Macoute (9 Janvier 2006)

Je me souviens une remarque de Gibus, concernant ma passion automobile:
"Tu roules en BMW et non Renault, bien moi je prends Apple et non un PC".
Apres partiquement 2 ans d'utilisation, je ne regarde même plus la puissance du processeur 
d'un Mac par rapport à un PC.
Entre une qualité de fabrication irréprochable, un OS de rêve et un PC Sony de gamme de prix équivalente, mon choix est vite fait: je prends Mac.
Il est vrai qu'Apple est plus cher que la gamme PC, mais honêtement: si je dois payer 10% de plus, pour avoir un machine qui me fait rêver tous les jours et qui me donne envie de bosser avec, les 10% sont amplement justifier.

Pour en revenir à la qualité de fabrication de l'iBook, oui je pense qu'elle est moins bonne que celle des PowerBook.
Le faible cout d'un iBook est à ce prix la


----------



## .Steff (9 Janvier 2006)

Macoute a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens une remarque de Gibus, concernant ma passion automobile:
> "Tu roules en BMW et non Renault, bien moi je prends Apple et non un PC".
> Apres partiquement 2 ans d'utilisation, je ne regarde même plus la puissance du processeur
> d'un Mac par rapport à un PC.
> ...


C'est pas plus cher a perfromances égales.Comparons ce qui est comparable.
Il faut qu'un bon proc PC pour rivaliser avec un 1.33 PPC


----------



## Macoute (9 Janvier 2006)

Pour les 10%, ce sont les chiffres des vendeurs.
Je trouve que les prix sont équivalents.


----------



## fentuz (9 Janvier 2006)

Attention, je suis pas que se sont de mauvaises machines; 

AU CONTRAIRE, je trouve la bete bien optimiser et trouve juste dommage que le packaging soit un peu en dessous du reste...
C'est pour ca que je dis qualite americaine: une la qualite de produit atteinte, il n'y a pas le petit + qui en fait quelque chose d'irrepprochable...

Voila tout


----------



## GrandGibus (9 Janvier 2006)

Mais que resterait-il aux powerbooks alors ? :rateau:


----------



## fentuz (10 Janvier 2006)

Bien je sais pas mais bon quand les plastiques "bougent"... pour moi le ibook c'est la porsches boxtster et l'alu la 911 du monde de ordi... Ben j'ai pas vu un Boxster avec des plastic qui bougent... une ford Mustang OUI, et Mustang, c'est pas Porsches... Donc sur un truc style Packard bell, j'accepte ca sur l'iBook, ca passe moins bien...



			
				GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Mais que resterait-il aux powerbooks alors ? :rateau:


 
Ben j'ai l'impression qu'un ibook de 2005 ca correspond a un Alu 2004... sans le plumage...


----------



## illya Milapine (10 Janvier 2006)

Mon frère a un ibook 12" et moi un powerbook 15" dernière génération... c'est sûr qu'en comparant le powerbook, à une sacré marge d'avance niveau finition ! Faut dire qu'il y a quand même 1000¤ de différence donc on s'étonne pas trop  

Mais aprés si on en vient a comparer un ibook avec un équivalent (prix) PC, bah là on sent quand même la domination d'apple, sérieux.... un PC pour le prix d'un ibook, ça craque peut être moins, mais le plastique est grossier, des LED lumineuses de partout qu'on dirait un sapin de noël, souvent des tiroirs CD qui branlottent, un OS foireux... enfin bon tout ça tout le monde le sait déjà mais il est bon de le redire !

Certes les ibooks sont moins bien fini qu'il y a 5 ans (je dis ça au pif) mais bon ça reste le must à mon avis à ce prix là...

Sans compter la masse en constante augmentation de switcher qui viennent peupler la communauté MAC mondiale, et qui sont friands d'ibooks et de mac mini !!! Normal de ne plus avoir le temps de signer les machines à chaque fin de montage 

Enjoyez !


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Mais aprés si on en vient a comparer un ibook avec un équivalent (prix) PC, bah là on sent quand même la domination d'apple, sérieux.... un PC pour le prix d'un ibook, ça craque peut être moins, mais le plastique est grossier, des LED lumineuses de partout qu'on dirait un sapin de noël, souvent des tiroirs CD qui branlottent, *un OS foireux...
> *
> Enjoyez !



Que le portable (PC) soit a 1000 ou à 2000 euros c'est toujours le même OS foireux :rateau:


----------



## illya Milapine (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est clair, je n'irai pas te contredire sur ce point là


----------



## lamidenis (10 Janvier 2006)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> On est d'accord, ce qui fait la force d'un portable apple c'est bien MacOSX, la puissance du processeur était difficilement comparable entre les 2 plateformes, maintenant ce sera plus facile avec les MacTel.
> 
> Il subsiste tout de même une "légère" différence d'équipement entre un PC et un Mac à prix équivalent. Les macs sont toujours chers, et mis à part un OS génial et un design très agréables, elles sont selon moi à la traine, espéront que cela changera quand les portables mac n'auront plus rien de spécifique à apple...
> Maintenant est-ce que les problèmes récurrents de finition dont j'ai entendu parler sont aussi fréquents à prix égal chez la concurrence?
> ...



Salut ! 

Es-tu content de ton ibook 12" ? 
Quand on dit "piètre qualité de l'écran", qu'est-ce que cela signifie exactement ? Et est-ce gênânt si l'on ne compte s'en servir que comme machine à écrire ? (TextEdit, quoi)


----------



## cypress (10 Janvier 2006)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> Es-tu content de ton ibook 12" ?
> Quand on dit "piètre qualité de l'écran", qu'est-ce que cela signifie exactement ? Et est-ce gênânt si l'on ne compte s'en servir que comme machine à écrire ? (TextEdit, quoi)



J'étais très content de mon ibook quand je l'ai reçu, avant qu'un problème de coque n'apparaisse, que je constate un gondolement au niveau de l'écran, et que ce soit la deuxième fois qu'il part en réparation... Je l'ai acheté fin septembre, en ai profité un mois, et ne l'ai preque pas revu depuis 2 mois...
Mis à part ces problèmes de finition qui je l'espère sont rares, c'est un très bon portable, très autonome, petit, pas si lourd que ça, et beau, avec mac OS en prime.

Piètre qualité de l'écran ? C'est simple, la luminosité n'est pas uniforme et un peu faible (c'est pas super flagrant non plus), le contraste n'est pas super, le rendu des couleurs pas très éclatant, on sent un LCD un peu vieillot, mais rien d'alarmant, et pour bosser, rédiger, surfer, écouter de la musique, regarder des photos de vacance, ce n'est pas gênant du tout, tu ne te fera aucune réflexion négative dessus (tu verra juste une différence si tu as un LCD récent à côté, et dans ce cas je t'encourage à brancher l'ibook dessus !!! )


----------



## fentuz (11 Janvier 2006)

Voila de quoi illustrer le mouvement de la coque...







desole pour la qualite + que mediocre


----------



## cypress (11 Janvier 2006)

fentuz a dit:
			
		

> Voila de quoi illustrer le mouvement de la coque...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca me faisait exactement la même chose, avec un beau grincement sur toute cette partie gauche.
Direction le SAV, et je te rassure, c'est pris en charge dans la garantie (contrairement à ce que me disait un premier centre de maintenance visiblement pas très volontaire pour les réparations...). Et si ils refusent, coup de fil à apple, comme moi, qui m'a donné des adresses de SAV apparemment beaucoup plus compréhensifs et pros.

Bon courage ! et très honnêtement j'aurais préféré payer 150¤ de plus pour une finition correcte, plutôt que de me ramasser 2 mois de réparation...


----------



## fentuz (11 Janvier 2006)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> Ca me faisait exactement la même chose, avec un beau grincement sur toute cette partie gauche.
> Direction le SAV, et je te rassure, c'est pris en charge dans la garantie (contrairement à ce que me disait un premier centre de maintenance visiblement pas très volontaire pour les réparations...). Et si ils refusent, coup de fil à apple, comme moi, qui m'a donné des adresses de SAV apparemment beaucoup plus compréhensifs et pros.
> 
> Bon courage ! et très honnêtement j'aurais préféré payer 150¤ de plus pour une finition correcte, plutôt que de me ramasser 2 mois de réparation...




Et est ce que tu l'as recupere? mon soucis c'est qu'il va revenir probablement dans le meme etat...


----------



## lamidenis (11 Janvier 2006)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> J'étais très content de mon ibook quand je l'ai reçu, avant qu'un problème de coque n'apparaisse, que je constate un gondolement au niveau de l'écran, et que ce soit la deuxième fois qu'il part en réparation... Je l'ai acheté fin septembre, en ai profité un mois, et ne l'ai preque pas revu depuis 2 mois...
> Mis à part ces problèmes de finition qui je l'espère sont rares, c'est un très bon portable, très autonome, petit, pas si lourd que ça, et beau, avec mac OS en prime.
> 
> Piètre qualité de l'écran ? C'est simple, la luminosité n'est pas uniforme et un peu faible (c'est pas super flagrant non plus), le contraste n'est pas super, le rendu des couleurs pas très éclatant, on sent un LCD un peu vieillot, mais rien d'alarmant, et pour bosser, rédiger, surfer, écouter de la musique, regarder des photos de vacance, ce n'est pas gênant du tout, tu ne te fera aucune réflexion négative dessus (tu verra juste une différence si tu as un LCD récent à côté, et dans ce cas je t'encourage à brancher l'ibook dessus !!! )



L'ibook ne se fermait plus, c'est ça ? 
2 mois pour réparer le gondolement ??!
As-tu eu un tout nouvel ibook ou le même mais réparé ? 
l'écran fatigue-t-il les yeux au bout de quelques heures passées devant ? 
As-tu acheté une housse de protection pour ton ibook ? 
As-tu eu, comme d'autres, des problèmes avec le trackpad ? 

Merci d'avance pour tes réponses...


----------



## cypress (12 Janvier 2006)

fentuz a dit:
			
		

> Et est ce que tu l'as recupere? mon soucis c'est qu'il va revenir probablement dans le meme etat...



Oui je l'ai récupéré, mais il était mal réparé (un autre problème est apparu), c'est pour ça que je n'ai l'ais plus depuis 2 mois. Et non il ne reviendra pas dans le même état, si ils notent que c'est ce problème, il ne vont pas te le redonner non réparé !!! 



			
				lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> L'ibook ne se fermait plus, c'est ça ?
> 2 mois pour réparer le gondolement ??!
> As-tu eu un tout nouvel ibook ou le même mais réparé ?
> l'écran fatigue-t-il les yeux au bout de quelques heures passées devant ?
> ...



- l'ibook se fermait très bien, c'est juste que la partie à gauche du trackpad grinçait (et le gondolement)

- 2 mois pour une première réparation, un appel à apple pour qu'ils autorisent la réparation du gondolement (hors garantie), un retour aux alentours des fêtes, donc tout ça a trainé, et apparition d'un autre problème relatif à la réparation, donc retour au SAV, je l'atens maintenant

- j'ai eu presque un nouvel ibook ! étant donné que l'écran, la coque, la CM ont été changés !! maintenant j'aurai le même mais réparé (du moins j'espère, ils vont pas me faire le coup une deuxième fois  )

- l'écran ne fatigue absolument pas les yeux, je prends (prenais) mes cours avec, je bossais dessus tous les soirs, je surfais avec sur internet, et aucune fatigue, c'est parfait

- je n'ai pas acheté de housse, j'en avais déjà une, pas spécifique pour l'ibook, mais déjà que ma sacoche est rembourrée, alors avec la housse avec une mousse de 2 cm d'épaisseur il n'a réussi à subir aucun choc, surtout qu'étant donné que c'est mon argent durement gagné, j'y faisais extrêmement attention :love:

- je n'ai eu aucun problème avec le trackpad, tout va bien de ce côté là !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

houla, viens de m'appercevoir, que duand j'appuis au niveau du bas dut trackpad... toute la coque bouge, le dessous de la coque doit meme toucher le bureau... un truc de fou
mais bon, ca vaut pas le coup de l'envoeyr a la sav... doit pas y avoir de risque...


----------



## fentuz (12 Janvier 2006)

J'ai regarde un peu plus pourquoi ca bougait... 

quand l'ecran est ouvert, la coque et droite et l'ecart entre la partie gauche et la droite est le meme (0.5mm environ, ce qui est normal pour de l'assemblage) . 
Quand l'ecran est ferme, le coque a gauche subit une pression et l'ecart est + petit... 

Resultat (je ferai des photos ce soir pour le 2 cas), ouvert tout est egalement, Ferme, ca l'est pas donc on cree des contrainte meca et ca bouge... Pour l'instant, je vis avec... mais J'ai 1 an pour reagir si ca m'enerve de trop....


----------



## deathforlife (12 Janvier 2006)

salut a tous moi aussi je viens vous faire part de mon desarois face a mon ibook 14". mon cher ibook a des problemes de retro eclairage recurrent et tres tres chiant, un mois apres l'avoir acheter yavait une vis qui se balladait dans l'ecran, et je sais pas si je plane mais j'ai l'impression que la luminosité baisse, bref, ça me fait chier pour un ibook acheter au mois de juillet 2005 enfin bref je sent que la fnac va le voir arriver tres prochainement. 1300¤ dans un portable qui marche pas ça tue!!!


----------



## lamidenis (12 Janvier 2006)

deathforlife a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous moi aussi je viens vous faire part de mon desarois face a mon ibook 14". mon cher ibook a des problemes de retro eclairage recurrent et tres tres chiant, un mois apres l'avoir acheter yavait une vis qui se balladait dans l'ecran, et je sais pas si je plane mais j'ai l'impression que la luminosité baisse, bref, ça me fait chier pour un ibook acheter au mois de juillet 2005 enfin bref je sent que la fnac va le voir arriver tres prochainement. 1300¤ dans un portable qui marche pas ça tue!!!



mais ça fait peur, tout ça !! et moi qui viens d'en commander un, de ibook... Je suis inquiet au plus au point...
C'est même plus de la loterie semble-t-il : tous les ibook ont des problèmes mécaniques !!?

Fentuz, n'oublie pas les photos


----------



## lamidenis (12 Janvier 2006)

Bon, s'il est pété j'aurai 7 jours pour le renvoyer, mais... 80 euros l'essai je serai vert


----------



## lamidenis (12 Janvier 2006)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> - l'ibook se fermait très bien, c'est juste que la partie à gauche du trackpad grinçait (et le gondolement)



ça grince fort ? c'est très gênant ? à chaque fois qu'on pose la main ça fait du bruit ?  :affraid:


----------



## cypress (13 Janvier 2006)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> ça grince fort ? c'est très gênant ? à chaque fois qu'on pose la main ça fait du bruit ?  :affraid:



Ca grinçait très fort, surtout lorsque cette partie était chaude (le disque dur est en dessous), et plus que grincer, ça craquait carrément, et malheureusement oui dès la pose normale du poignet, et le moindre mouvement provoquait un craquement.

C'était pour moi excessivement gênant, car cela commençait à s'entendre même en environnement relativement bruyant.

Le problème est apparu au bout d'un mois d'utilisation à peu près, mais je reste persuadé que je suis un cas isolé, car les craquement étaient vraiment forts, et la coque visiblement mal ajustée.

Il y a des défauts de finition mineurs (comme le gondolement au niveau du sigle ibook... ce n'était pas gênant), qui pourraient rester acceptables, mais quand on a une coque mal ajustée, et qui grince quand on pose le poignet sur ... le repose poignet, c'est un défaut MAJEUR, donc innacceptable, quoi qu'on puisse en dire. Et je répète encore une fois que même si les PC bas de gamme ne sont pas excellent niveau finition, aucun de ceux que j'ai eu l'occasion d'avoir entre les mains n'a émis de bruits de craquements et grincements aussi insupportables et récurrents que mon ibook...

Je commence à aller de plus en plus souvent sur le site de MacOSX 86 project !!!


----------



## fentuz (13 Janvier 2006)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> Ca grinçait très fort, surtout lorsque cette partie était chaude (le disque dur est en dessous), et plus que grincer, ça craquait carrément, et malheureusement oui dès la pose normale du poignet, et le moindre mouvement provoquait un craquement.
> 
> C'était pour moi excessivement gênant, car cela commençait à s'entendre même en environnement relativement bruyant.
> 
> ...


 
Comme le mieux n'a que 2 semaines, il se contente de grincer a gauche (la ou ca chauffe)... par compte, a droite rien... Pour moi, un point de glue a l'interieur suffirait Mais ca ferait sauter la garantie... Donc je patiente et je passe a l'applestore locale a midi...


----------



## lamidenis (18 Janvier 2006)

fentuz a dit:
			
		

> Comme le mieux n'a que 2 semaines, il se contente de grincer a gauche (la ou ca chauffe)... par compte, a droite rien... Pour moi, un point de glue a l'interieur suffirait Mais ca ferait sauter la garantie... Donc je patiente et je passe a l'applestore locale a midi...



Je viens de recevoir le mien (12") : c'est vrai que l'écran est (très) légèrement gondolé  
Mais bon, je ne vais pas m'en faire pour ça. Pour l'instant...


----------



## hugoboss24 (18 Janvier 2006)

Pareil j'ai un 14" parfait, sans defaut ...
Un 12" qui a du jeu et qui grince au niveau du trackpad ... j'ai ete tres decu a la reception de celui-ci, a croire que la difference de prix fait aussiu entrer an jeu la finition ...
C'est dommage, j'ai tjs vu Apple comme un fournisseur de produits bien finis ...


----------



## lamidenis (18 Janvier 2006)

hugoboss24 a dit:
			
		

> Pareil j'ai un 14" parfait, sans defaut ...
> Un 12" qui a du jeu et qui grince au niveau du trackpad ... j'ai ete tres decu a la reception de celui-ci, a croire que la difference de prix fait aussiu entrer an jeu la finition ...
> C'est dommage, j'ai tjs vu Apple comme un fournisseur de produits bien finis ...



ça pousse à prendre l'apple care ce genre de finition mal faite (volontairement ?)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> ça pousse à prendre l'apple care ce genre de finition mal faite (volontairement ?)


wai, je trouve ca tres bizarre qd meme...

j'ai eu un ibook 600  et un 14" G4 933... et y avait aps de souci de finition, et la... voila koi

pourtant, ils ont pas changé les coques, c'est toujours les mêmes... c'est ca que je trouve bizarre


----------



## fentuz (19 Janvier 2006)

D'aspect exterieur, ca a l'air pareil mais a l'interieur les fixation sont differentes... ( enfin d'apres les techniciens de l'apple store...)

A part ca, ils m'ont file un nvx Ibook... La finition est parfaite mais il grince pas et ne bouge pas comme l'autre. La ou ca peche, c'est au niveau du trou pour antivol... mais je m'en fout, j'y touche pas et ca fait pas de bruit....


----------



## hugoboss24 (21 Janvier 2006)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> ça pousse à prendre l'apple care ce genre de finition mal faite (volontairement ?)


 Si il faut payer 300¤ pour un probleme de finitions ca fait cher du grincement ........


----------



## Tox (22 Janvier 2006)

hugoboss24 a dit:
			
		

> Si il faut payer 300¤ pour un probleme de finitions ca fait cher du grincement ........



Alors laissons-le grincer !  Je le répète, à ce niveau de prix, c'est plus la solidité des composants que le niveau cosmétique qui importe.

Si je n'utilise plus mon iBook et que je commence à l'observer sous toutes les coutures, je lui trouve à coup sûr de nombreux défauts de finition. Pourtant, dès que je l'emploie, aucun de ces défauts ne m'empêche de travailler sereinement et efficacement. C'est pour cette raison que mon iBook me paraît un choix rationnel et surtout efficient.

Mon iBook a 15 mois et il fonctionne comme au premier jour... avec quelques couinements en plus, c'est certain.


----------



## Syl182 (22 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de lire les 4 pages sur les problèmes rencontrer avec le ibook G4 12'
Je viens d'acheter le mien il y a une semaine et cela fais peur que je pense que dès demain je le rapporte. Moi qui pensais être heureuse d'avoir un mac alors qu'avec le Pc on galère dans les virus dans des configurations à la con et des problèmes de plantage sans raison.
Mais je voulais un ordinateur portable pour se déplacer facilement et comme j'ai ordinateur portable PC je n'aurais pas pris deux. C'est pour cette raison que j'ai pris un mac mais je suis très décu qu'il n'ai pas une personne pour dire que les nouveaux ibook sont mieux !
Ce n'est pas une bonne publicité pour mac de voir leur ordinateur revenir pour des problèmes. 
Concernant la durée de vie de la batterie c'est comme pour les PC quand vous utilisez le courant il ne faut pas laisser la batterie branché. J'utilise la batterie que lors que je suis hors de chez moi.
Syl182


----------



## GrandGibus (22 Janvier 2006)

Les nouveaux iBooks sont:

moins chers
plus puissants
toujours aussi bien dotés en logiciels (mac os x, iLife...)

Ceci se réalise certainement au niveau d'une qualité de fabrication un peu en dessous que les modèles précédents.

De plus, les forums sont une loupe sur tous les problèmes que l'on peut rencontrer... donc, pas de panique !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Janvier 2006)

Syl182 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire les 4 pages sur les problèmes rencontrer avec le ibook G4 12'
> Je viens d'acheter le mien il y a une semaine et cela fais peur que je pense que dès demain je le rapporte. Moi qui pensais être heureuse d'avoir un mac alors qu'avec le Pc on galère dans les virus dans des configurations à la con et des problèmes de plantage sans raison.
> Mais je voulais un ordinateur portable pour se déplacer facilement et comme j'ai ordinateur portable PC je n'aurais pas pris deux. C'est pour cette raison que j'ai pris un mac mais je suis très décu qu'il n'ai pas une personne pour dire que les nouveaux ibook sont mieux !
> Ce n'est pas une bonne publicité pour mac de voir leur ordinateur revenir pour des problèmes.
> ...


Pas de panique! 

Ce que dit GrandGibus est vrai : On ne rencontre sur les forums que ceux qui ont des problèmes. J'ai le dernier iBook 12" (enfin ma copine ).
Il est au top. Pas de problème de pixel, de ventilo, de logiciels...

Bien sûr, au début, il faut se faite à l'OS. et puis certains Codec video ne sont pas là, et puis... ça reste une machine 
 Mais les Forums macG sont là pour ça aussi.


----------



## fentuz (23 Janvier 2006)

Salut

la coque de mon iBook etait mal ajustee... on m'en a donne un neuf mais la batterie a un peu de jeu... Est ce que vous avez une idee sur la facon d'arreter le Mvt...

Merci


PS: Apple et les finitions.... Il semble que sur le 12"... ce soit pas le top compare au 14"... Soit disant une histoire de prix... mais moi, entre 12 et 14 c'etait pas le prix le pb, c'etait la taille... 14, c'est trop grand....


----------



## GrandGibus (23 Janvier 2006)

Plie un petit bout de carton pour combler le jeu au niveau de la batterie ... C'est imparable !


----------



## fentuz (23 Janvier 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Plie un petit bout de carton pour combler le jeu au niveau de la batterie ... C'est imparable !


 
J'ai mis du scotch double face... comme ca, pas de gap...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

Eh bien quand à moi je possède un iBook 14' (cf signature) la finition est impec, je suis un "portablophile" (en gros je n'achète que des portables) et après avoir eu pas mal de PC portable (fujitsu, sony, dell, hp) la qualité d'assemblage  de mon iBook est bien supérieure aux autres à part peut-être le Sony (Vaio C1VE super bien assemblé, super cher et malgré cela super merdique...je passe les détails)
Ma machine a maintenant bientôt 1 an et demi et je n'ai pas encore eu à regretter mon choix et encore moins mon switch, bien sur les PB sont encore mieux fini (c'est l'effet alu brossé)
Maintenant je ne connais pas la qualité des tout derniers iBook 14' (1,42Ghz) donc je ne peux me prononcer.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

Salut,

Le montage du ibook 12' est nikel. Pas de jeu nul part, la batterie est bien ajustée. Quoiqu'à y regarder de plus près le clavier n'est pas parfait. Certaine touches ressortent plus que d'autres comme celles qui sont dans les angles par exemple. Bon faut se mettre de côté pour s'en rendre compte mais globalement le montage de l'ibook c'est du beau travail !


----------



## Ayce (29 Janvier 2006)

15 années que je bosse sur Mac, il y a 10 jours j'ai acquis mon 1er portable : un iBook 14" (et oui désolé mais le 12" c'est trop ch'tit) et le powerbook 15" trop cher?Ben je dois dire que c'est nickel ! bien assemblé, bien fini? pas de bruit?
Niveau "look", je préfère le ibook au powerbook? Le seul bémol, est tout de même la qualité de l'écran sur le ibook : un peu baveux et surtout l'angle de vue ! Mais bon je trouve qu'il a un très bon rapport qualité / prix.


----------



## Pifou80 (30 Janvier 2006)

Alors là, moi je suis scié! J'ai un ibook 12", et malgrès la vie qu'il mène, pas un pète! Nickel!


----------

